# Know anything about Keeshond?



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I had a keeshond when I was in the Corps. She was a ball of energy and more active indoors than all the poodles I've lived with. I took her for a daily run on the beach at night and a walk in the morning. She was a quick learner and loved to play--all of the time! 

They have a double coat and I believe they shed heavily twice a year like all those breeds. I brushed my girl daily and the hair isn't like that Parson Terrier hair that seems to get stuck in everything. Keeshond hair tends to be more like long cat hair or shetland sheepdog hair, if that makes sense. (Easy to vacuum up.)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Rowan said:


> They have a double coat and I believe they shed heavily twice a year like all those breeds. I brushed my girl daily and the hair isn't like that Parson Terrier hair that seems to get stuck in everything. Keeshond hair tends to be more like long cat hair or shetland sheepdog hair, if that makes sense. (Easy to vacuum up.)


Hmm… so it's like hair falling off and dust bunnies formed kind of shedding? The only shedding breed I have had is GSD. The hair got stuck in everything and never seemed to get out.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a friend in Wisconsin who I met at the dog shows who breeds really gorgeous Keeshonds. I helped her at the London show and omg...I was covered in hair literally from head to toe. It was in my eyelashes, in my mouth, my clothes were covered...sweet dogs, but the hair would do me in.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I have a friend in Wisconsin who I met at the dog shows who breeds really gorgeous Keeshonds. I helped her at the London show and omg...I was covered in hair literally from head to toe. It was in my eyelashes, in my mouth, my clothes were covered...sweet dogs, but the hair would do me in.


Thanks for the vivid description. I now declare I am back to the non-shedding world.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Hmm… so it's like hair falling off and dust bunnies formed kind of shedding? The only shedding breed I have had is GSD. The hair got stuck in everything and never seemed to get out.


Yes, and it does stick to you like long cat hair! (And it does float through the air.)  

When I went poodle, I never went back.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Every keeshond I've ever met is similar to an American Eskimo in coat and temperament. Which is to say, hair everywhere and a tendency toward shy/anxious/Sharp behavior.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I had a Keeshound named Teddy. He was a great dog, very calm and gentle, low activity level. They have a similar personality to Elkhounds, very laid back, sweet and not tremendously bright, but trustworthy. He never fetched or did much running. I had him when my kids were babies and I trusted him around them. They used to crawl over him and he'd just lay there. He was not shy, nervous or timid at all and never bit anyone. 

He required tremendous coat care. I used to brush him out on the lawn because of all the hair flying everywhere. If you don't keep up with the brushing, you'll end up shaving them down. He was one of those dogs you could take outside without a leash and he wouldn't go anywhere. He'd just meander around the yard with you. Great dog.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Its funny you posted this! I just spent the day with a Keeshond yesterday and I basically fell in love with this dog!! She was so sweet, playful, and cuddly at the same time...I have no knowledge of the breed but I loved this dog!

The hair is what kills it for me though =\ I'm SO use to my poodles that don't shed that I was NOT use to having to use a lint brush when we went out last night!! I was like dog hair pffffft who has that...keeshonds thats who >.<


----------



## sakyurek (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a spitz Princess Mia.I can say that she is really energetic ,loveeeee to bark,shed a lot,love to be with people not other dogs or animal.But really clever and royal dogs.


----------

